# What pier is everyone going to?



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

Just checking to see what pier everyone is going to. This will also help if I decide to join ya! jk. I might go to NAS tonight.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

From earlier reports, it looked like some were going to the foot of 3-mile bridge . Pensacola side on the right just past 17th Ave. light. 

Historicly good action on reds there this time of year... Good luck!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

i have seen pics of reds there but ive only caught pin fish be-a-bit large ones though


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if i were you id try out bob sykes.. theyve been starting to catch a bunch of reds out there

bring live baits like menhaden, pinfish, and good ole live shrimp


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

we tore em up at bob sykes last night. about 3/4 the way out on frozen pinfish.

the foot of 3mb is my spot of choice though!


----------

